# red/pink hair and tan



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to get auburn hair with pink highlights like this:

Makeup By Risa: Pink Hair

I have red hair now, but it is more on the copper-red, less auburn red.  

Question is, will this hair look good on tan skin?  I have quite a tan now, and am hoping to keep one up (xen tan is my love!)  The copper-red looks good, but would a warmer red like an auburn look decent?  or weird?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd say go warm. I don't think it will look werid at all, you''ll look great <3!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it would look nice.  I LOVE it!  I've always liked that kind of look - even with blue!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 23, 2010)

Go for it, and show us the results!


----------

